# Grimsby trawler Relevo



## Bill Armstrong (Nov 5, 2007)

The ship's bell from this trawler has been in my wife's family since the 1930s and now graces our house. All that I know about her is that she was a member of the Sleight fleet, was completed in 1912 (according to the inscription on the bell) and that she was sunk in, I think, 1916 at Mers-el-Kebir (not sure about spelling). I assume that she was requisitioned as a minesweeper but would like to find out as much as I can about her and obtain a photo of her - help!!
My wife's family have no connection with Grimsby and I've often wondered how her (the ship's!) bell found its way back to the UK. One of her grandfathers ran a second-hand (junk) shop in Wimbledon and the bell came from there.
Best wishes, Bill Armstrong


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Relevo GY 670 
Cook Welton & Gemmel 1912; 176 grt; 67 N; 105.2 ft x 21 ft x 10.9 
ON 131121 GF Sleight Lost 1916.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Toghill gives "wrecked off El Arijh" 30th December; she was
a requisitioned vessel; Admiralty Nr 1615; she was armed 1 x 12pdr.
req April 1915. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

